# Need an est. value on this bottle



## bottlediger (Jan 27, 2009)

I promised my grandmother I would get a value for her friends bottle. Her friend just paid 80 bucks for this thing! I wouldnt pay 2 bucks but im hoping its at lest worth 50 so she didnt lose to much money. Anway can you help me out, its one I have never seen before and not up my alley at all. Its about 14 inches tall, has the orig. stopper.

 Here are the pics

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 27, 2009)

last one of the stopper

 Digger Ry


----------



## woody (Jan 27, 2009)

Reminds me of the "Horlicks Malted Milk Tablets" bottle from Racine Wisc.
 I wonder if this was a copy cat of the malted milk tablets?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 27, 2009)

I see them in antique malls every so often. Normally for $30-50 but I dont know what the real value of them is. They seem to be sold more as advertising collectibles than bottles.


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 27, 2009)

I found a labeled one at http://www.goantiques.com/detail,gibsons-mixed-fruit,1916443.html

circa: 1920


Description: This is a very large green bottle which was blown into a mold. It has an applied lip and a glass lid to match. The lid says, "E. C. Rich, New York, GIBSON'S". The paper label says, "*Gibson's Mixed Fruit Tablets* - Robert Gibson & Sons, Inc." and much more. Embossed is the other side of the bottle. "ROBERT GIBSON'S TABLETS MANCHESTER ENGLAND Made by E. C. RICH NEW YORK".


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know about elsewhere, but I have sold those big 'ol things here in CA for a hundred bucks on a couple of occasions.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 27, 2009)

30 - 50 is about normal...


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats what I figured matt, thanks all for the quick help

 Digger Ry


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 27, 2009)

> in CA for a hundred bucks


 
 good to know. When I retire I'm loading up the U-Haul with botles and heading for the Golden State[]


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 27, 2009)

one just went on e-bay for 20 bucks, but I remember bottleworks getting 70 or so for one a few years ago...


----------

